# One of the coolest things you’ll see this week



## Throwback (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Big7 (Sep 22, 2022)

Cool.

But why not clean up the lake?
That's something "green" I wouldn't mind spending my money on.


----------



## across the river (Sep 23, 2022)

You always have to take stuff
like this with a grain of salt.  It says “Nearly 1/3 or North Americas bird population has disappeared since 1970.”   However, waterfowl populations overall are up and sans  maybe Pintail and Scaup the populations of all species is up pretty substantially over that time period.  When you are making a video about a “toxic” industrial pond it doesn’t do you any good to say that waterfowl populations are up due in large part to conservation and sportsman, so they include a total number  with twitters birds and the like whose populations is down in large part because of development, not industrial mines and such of which the video focuses.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 23, 2022)

Very cool...


----------



## Throwback (Sep 23, 2022)

across the river said:


> You always have to take stuff
> like this with a grain of salt.  It says “Nearly 1/3 or North Americas bird population has disappeared since 1970.”   However, waterfowl populations overall are up and sans  maybe Pintail and Scaup the populations of all species is up pretty substantially over that time period.  When you are making a video about a “toxic” industrial pond it doesn’t do you any good to say that waterfowl populations are up due in large part to conservation and sportsman, so they include a total number  with twitters birds and the like whose populations is down in large part because of development, not industrial mines and such of which the video focuses.


Global climate  apocalypse


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 24, 2022)

I mean it's a guy shooting an AR 15 in the water (at nothing) to scare waterfowl off a pond.  I think I saw cooler things this week.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> I mean it's a guy shooting an AR 15 in the water (at nothing) to scare waterfowl off a pond.  I think I saw cooler things this week.


I know you’re mad cause the dawgs played like crap. It’s ok


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 25, 2022)

Throwback said:


> I know you’re mad cause the dawgs played like crap. It’s ok


? So mad...


----------

